

Show HN: A Twitter based NCAA Bracket Challenge Built w/ Node - lukekarrys
http://tweetyourbracket.com

======
lukekarrys
Main dev here.

The source is on GitHub for anyone interested. I've also opened a few issues
for things that I want to do for next year (and maybe this year depending on
popularity), so if you find anything feel free to post an issue.

<https://github.com/lukekarrys/tweetyourbracket.com>

